# New pic



## bigwideland (Nov 25, 2006)

Hope you enjoy this pic, BWL 

View attachment image0004.jpg


----------



## missaf (Nov 25, 2006)

Handsome as always! What size is that shirt?


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Nov 25, 2006)

You're looking amazing.  It's nice to see your handsome face, too!


----------



## RVGleason (Nov 25, 2006)

Is it me or does BWL resemble the younger Brian Wilson of The Beach Boys?

RV :eat1: 

View attachment brian-wilson.jpg


----------



## BBWBecky (Nov 25, 2006)

I just had to say that I love your pics...I love seeing you much you have gained..and especially love how big your belly keeps getting...keep up the good work...


----------



## LrgrThnLf (Nov 25, 2006)

Inspiring.. good work, BWL.


----------



## bigwideland (Nov 26, 2006)

missaf said:


> Handsome as always! What size is that shirt?


The shirt is a size 7x large, ozzie size could be different than those in the USA.


----------



## bigwideland (Nov 26, 2006)

RVGleason said:


> Is it me or does BWL resemble the younger Brian Wilson of The Beach Boys?
> 
> RV :eat1:



Maybe a bit, my god my hair style or lack of is that old, I wish I could sing as good.


----------



## bigwideland (Nov 26, 2006)

Blondeegrldd said:


> You're looking amazing.  It's nice to see your handsome face, too!



I am enjoying a bigger double chin of late as well.


----------



## bigwideland (Nov 26, 2006)

LrgrThnLf said:


> Inspiring.. good work, BWL.



I hope to make a meeting soon and we can share a work out.


----------



## Morgana (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow! You're huge!


----------



## LrgrThnLf (Nov 26, 2006)

bigwideland said:


> I hope to make a meeting soon and we can share a work out.


Indeed - yeah.. it's just trying to get the group to arrange something.. This much lead time to next year - someone's gotta be able to do it


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Nov 26, 2006)

BWL - what size jeans are those? Are they lose/tight/perfectly fit?


----------



## love dubh (Nov 26, 2006)

LrgrThnLf said:


> Indeed - yeah.. it's just trying to get the group to arrange something.. This much lead time to next year - someone's gotta be able to do it



Okay, I have a question about Australia...and as you two are Aussies, you can answer it. 

BWL says "Melbourne, Australia," and LTL says "Melbourne, Victoria, Australia,"...so...is Australia the country/continent, Melbourne is the country/state and Victoria is the town/province? How does that work?

*Ignorant American*


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 26, 2006)

Middlesex County, New Brunswick, New Jersey.

You have a county [like a province] and a city and a state.


----------



## LrgrThnLf (Nov 27, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> BWL says "Melbourne, Australia," and LTL says "Melbourne, Victoria, Australia,"...so...is Australia the country/continent, Melbourne is the country/state and Victoria is the town/province? How does that work?
> 
> *Ignorant American*


Australia is about as big as 47 of the US continental states, but with a significantly lower population density - the majority of the population is concentrated on the eastern seaboard.

Excluding islands that come under Australia's territory (some autonomous), starting at the west coast and working east there is:
* Western Australia (Capital Perth)
* Northern Territory (Capital Darwin - actually a state now)
* South Australia (Capital Adelaide)
* Queensland (Capital Brisbane)
* New South Wales (Capital Sydney)
* Australian Capital Territory (National Capital Canberra)
* Victoria (Capital Melbourne)
* Tasmania (Island state to south east of mainland - Capital Hobart)

Melbourne, the capital city of the state of Victoria, has a population of about 3 million people (probably a bit more now since I last checked and we just had a census this year).

The late Steve Irwin's "Australia Zoo" is in Queensland..
The Sydney Opera House is in New South Wales..
The Great Barrier Reef is primarily in Queensland..
Uluru (aka Ayers Rock) is in the Northern Territory..
When Australia one the Americas Cup I think that was done from Fremantle in Western Australia..
Melbourne has the largest Greek population outside of Athens.. It's also the home of the Australian Stock Exchange (ASX).. I'm not sure about internationally iconic landmarks - but it's the home of Dame Edna Everage I believe (Hello possums!  )

Edit: Oh yeah.. To fly from Melbourne to Sydney takes about an hour of plane travel..
About the same, Melbourne to Hobart..
3-4 hours Melbourne to Perth..
3-4 hours Melbourne to Coolangatta (Queensland - near sunshine coast/gold coast - read major tourist district south of Cairns)..


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 27, 2006)

Absolutely love the pic...

You, dear sir, are absolutely adorable!


----------



## bigwideland (Nov 29, 2006)

Blondeegrldd said:


> BWL - what size jeans are those? Are they lose/tight/perfectly fit?



Tight and these are my older one at 157 cm I have a pair at 167 cm, more room to grow, and a bit loose.


----------



## LrgrThnLf (Nov 29, 2006)

bigwideland said:


> ... 157 cm ... 167 cm ...


For those metrically challenged, this is ~61 4/5" and ~65 3/4" respectively


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 3, 2006)

Your hair is adorable, too.


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Dec 6, 2006)

you are looking good BWL!! like always   :smitten:


----------



## SnapDragon (Dec 8, 2006)

Very nice, as usual! Double chins are sexy!

-SnapDragon.


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 11, 2006)

:shocked: WOW! Awesome!!! When I saw the photo you took my breath away...:wubu: This is one of your best photos ever! 

(Oh and I think you're more handsome than that singer)


----------

